# Double dovetail cigar



## low_48 (Jun 20, 2006)

I keep talking about getting ready for Louisville, but this is my first national symposium. I thought I'd better have a pen worth using there, and of course have something for the pen makers open rotation. 
Here it is, a walnut/hard maple double dovetail cigar. I made these blanks quite a long time ago when I was inspired from this group. The double dovetail was cut on an Incra Jig. The finish is CA.
Rich


----------



## Penmonkey (Jun 20, 2006)

Very very nice Rich!!![]


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool! Great work. My brother has an incra jig and does those types of joints on boxes. I never considered it for pen blanks. Duh! There all kinds of possibilities there.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 20, 2006)

WOW, that's a beauty Rich!  Nice to see that you still know how to make a pen! []


----------



## dfurlano (Jun 20, 2006)

nice


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 20, 2006)

That is great, nice work.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 20, 2006)

very artistic, just shows you how good you are. well done.


----------



## challagan (Jun 20, 2006)

That's a sweet looking pen! Nice job. 

Corey


----------



## low_48 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks everybody, I'm with you JimGo. I wasn't sure I could still do it either[] I'll want to do alot of turning when I get back. Besides, I think every square inch has wood sitting on it around here. I have been thinking about renting one of those POD temporary storeage deals for more lumber.[}]Nope, I think it's time to turn!
Rich


----------



## Nolan (Jun 21, 2006)

very nice I think you just inspired me to turn the one I glued up about a 6 weeks ago[] Guess I now know about what it will look like
Nolan


----------



## Dario (Jun 21, 2006)

Impressive!  Good job!


----------



## Ligget (Jun 21, 2006)

Great job, pen looks fantastic!![]


----------



## woodmarc (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that's a woodworkers pen.  Nothing says fine craftsmanship like a finely crafted dovetail jig.
Even in a pen!

Very nice.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 21, 2006)

Way to go, Rich!  That will inspire others to push the limits of their woodworking, whether lathe or flatwork.


----------



## angboy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very nice pen! And like someone else said- especially to someone who does other types of woodworking and could appreciate the dovetail joints, it would be a doubly perfect gift! [][]


----------



## csb333 (Jun 22, 2006)

Beautiful! This and other posts make me want to make a better pen. It also makes me realize how far behind I am- Chris


----------



## chitswood (Jun 22, 2006)

Ooh, interesting...


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 22, 2006)

Very nice looking pen!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 22, 2006)

Now that is a pen ANY woodworker would love!


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 22, 2006)

That is a great looking pen and very unique!  Super job!


----------



## chigdon (Jun 23, 2006)

Great look!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 24, 2006)

Handsome pen, well crafted, nice finish and really good photo. A home run in my book!


----------



## chay (Jun 25, 2006)

awsome, simply awsome


----------



## airrat (Jun 25, 2006)

very nice, good job on lining up everything.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 25, 2006)

Cool Pen Rich,

I twas great to see this pen in Louisville and it was even better to meet you!![]


----------

